# And so on.



## sakvaka

I'd like to know how people form this common abbreviation in different languages.

*English*: _and so on, et cetera_ = etc.
*Swedish*: _och så vidare_ = osv.
*Finnish*: _ja niin edelleen_ = jne.
*Italian*: _et cetera_ = etc. or ecc.
*Dutch*: _enzovoorts_ = enz.

Thank you!


----------



## phosphore

Serbian: i tako dalje (and so forth) = itd.


----------



## rusita preciosa

phosphore said:


> Serbian: i tako dalje (and so further) = itd.


Similar in Russian: и так далее /i tak daleye/ - and so forth


----------



## Agró

*Basque*:

eta abar


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: и така нататък (i taka natatak) = и т. н. - and so forth.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek (both are archaisms; used since the hellenistic era):
«Και τα λοιπά» (κ.λπ) 
ce ta li'pa 
lit. _et cetera_
«Και ούτω καθεξής» (κ.ο.κ)
ce 'uto kaθe'ksis
lit. _and so forth_

[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive
[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative


----------



## hollabooiers

*Estonian:* ja nii edasi = jne

Pretty much the same as Finnish.


----------



## Outsider

*Portuguese*: e assim por diante, e assim sucessivamente, _et cetera_ = etc.


----------



## enoo

*French*:
_et ainsi de suite_ (and so forth), _et cetera_ = _etc._


----------



## Maroseika

Ossetian: æмæ афтæ дарддæр (ama afta dardar), looks like literal Russian calque.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: stb. [IPA: ʃɒtœbbi] = s a többi [literally: and the others]


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish: *

ve bunun gibi _[lit. and like this]_ --> vb
vesaire_ [doesn't have any litteral meaning] _-->vs

vb = vs = etc


----------



## Encolpius

Agró said:


> *Basque*: eta abar



What does eta abar mean literally?


----------



## Agró

Encolpius said:


> What does eta abar mean literally?


eta: and
abar: the rest, the remainder.


----------



## bibax

Czech: a tak dále = atd. (and so forth)


----------



## CapnPrep

As usual it doesn't hurt to see what translations Wiktionary provides: _etc._



Rallino said:


> *Turkish: *
> vesaire_ [doesn't have any litteral meaning] _-->vs


Could it be based on _sair_?


----------



## ThomasK

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish*: _ja niin edelleen_ = jne.
> *Italian*: _et cetera_ = etc. or ecc.
> *Dutch*: _enzovoorts_ = enz.


 
Some additions
- what is the literal translation of Finnish? 
- Italian: etc. indeed, meaning _and other(s) _
_-_ Dutch :_ *enzovoort*_ (I would not use the s), lit._ and so [we can go] on(wards),_ sometimes _*en zo verder* (further)_


----------



## hollabooiers

ThomasK said:


> - what is the literal translation of Finnish?



_Ja niin edelleen_ = and so forth. _Edelleen_ can also mean "again" in other context, but in that abbreviation it's just literally "forth/onward".

The Estonian _ja nii edasi_ is pretty much the exact same thing, _edasi_ meaning forth or onward or further.


----------



## Rallino

CapnPrep said:


> As usual it doesn't hurt to see what translations Wiktionary provides: _etc._
> 
> 
> Could it be based on _sair_?



Yes it could! In fact it is. I had never thought of it! =)


----------



## mignons

*Indonesian*:
dan lain-lain = dll.
dan sebagainya = dsb.


----------



## ThomasK

Could you translate, Mignons? Thanks !


----------



## mignons

ThomasK said:


> Could you translate, Mignons? Thanks !



dan = and
lain-lain = others
sebagainya = so forth


> Indonesian:
> dan lain-lain = dll.
> dan sebagainya = dsb.


i use both interchangeably.


----------



## ThomasK

So they are parallel to the others. Thanks!


----------



## ger4

German: _und so weiter_ - _usw._


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese, we don't use the abbreviation.

以上izyou : lit. more than　(we can put this word in the end of the sentence, such as これにて終わりとする、*以上*[lit. it has concluded, *that's all*]) 
等nado

Vulgar
とかtoka


----------



## Encolpius

810senior said:


> In Japanese, we don't use the abbreviation....



I wonder if you use any abbreviation at all....


----------



## 810senior

Encolpius said:


> I wonder if you use any abbreviation at all....



In general, we can put even complicated and long words which are written long in English into simpler words with the Chinese characters, to the extent that we don't need to use shorten words for them.
(sometimes we use English abbreviation but don't use the Japanese one even in the academic papers)


----------



## 涼宮

810senior said:


> In Japanese, we don't use the abbreviation.
> 
> 以上izyou : lit. more than　(we can put this word in the end of the sentence, such as これにて終わりとする、*以上*[lit. it has concluded, *that's all*])
> 等nado
> 
> Vulgar
> とかtoka



Besides _ijou, toka _and _nado_ I'd also mention し _shi_ which is used to state reasons but you don't mention them all. Why didn't you come to school? 眠かったし_ nemukatta shi_ I was sleepy.... and so on, there are more reasons but I won't mention them. 

The dictionary also gives その他もろもろ _sono hoka moro moro. _Do you know that one? I've never seen it myself though .


----------



## Gavril

hollabooiers said:


> _Edelleen_ can also mean "again" in other context,



_edelleen_ doesn't mean "again". Its spatial meaning is "onwards", and its temporal meaning is "still" (as in "I *still* live in that house").

Some other translations of "etcetera":

Slovene _in tako dalje_ ("and so further"), abbreviated as *itd.*
Icelandic _og svo framvegis_ ("and so from this point on"), abbreviated *o.s.frv.*
Welsh _a rhai cyffelyb_ ("and some similar ones/things"), abbreviated *arc.*


----------



## 810senior

涼宮 said:


> Besides _ijou, toka _and _nado_ I'd also mention し _shi_ which is used to state reasons but you don't mention them all. Why didn't you come to school? 眠かったし_ nemukatta shi_ I was sleepy.... and so on, there are more reasons but I won't mention them.
> 
> The dictionary also gives その他もろもろ _sono hoka moro moro. _Do you know that one? I've never seen it myself though .



Thanks 涼宮, I've already forgotten about them. 
In reality Japanese has several particles standing for enumeration and implication of the other such as _shi_, _ya_, _toka_, _to _and on top of that they're often used vulgarly.

As for その他諸々, I guess I will read _*sonota *moromoro_(その他 can be also read as _sonohoka _but it's popular in respect with その他諸々)
This expression is rarely used in formal saying. (諸々 can be used for adjective, such as 諸々の事情[all kinds of reasons], 諸々の感想[various impressions, impressions which each person had])


----------



## OneStroke

Chinese:

如此類推 如此类推 rúcǐ lèituī, lit. 'deduce the rest like this'
等(等) děng(děng), lit 'same'


----------



## 涼宮

810senior said:


> As for その他諸々, I guess I will read _*sonota *moromoro_(その他 can be also read as _sonohoka _but it's popular in respect with その他諸々)
> This expression is rarely used in formal saying. (諸々 can be used for adjective, such as 諸々の事情[all kinds of reasons], 諸々の感想[various impressions, impressions which each person had])



''Rarely used in formal speech'' you said, you mean then that その他諸々 is common in casual speech or that it is literary?  

It didn't cross my mind to read it as た, silly me . ありがとう！


----------



## 810senior

涼宮 said:


> ''Rarely used in formal speech'' you said, you mean then that その他諸々 is common in casual speech or that it is literary?
> 
> It didn't cross my mind to read it as た, silly me . ありがとう！



As far as my experience is concerned I've not heard of that expression in a public place, at least not as adverb like and so on.
However I suppose it can be used as adjective such as *その他諸々*の要因として in any way, casually or formally. (either way it feels like the emphasis on その他_sonota_)


----------



## Ífaradà

*Yoruba*
Àti bẹ́ẹ̀ bẹ́ẹ̀ lọ (abbl.) - lit. and so so it goes.


----------

